# Iud insertion



## SHERRYDUDLEY (Jun 1, 2009)

Can you bill a office visit with modifier 25 along with an annual exam and a iud insertion? Or does the annual exan include the contraceptive counseling?


----------



## kbarron (Jun 1, 2009)

What was the purpose of the visit? If she came in for the PE and decided that she needed birth control, then I would charge for insertion and the IUD itself, if the office provided it. I would use a 25 also.


----------



## SHERRYDUDLEY (Jun 1, 2009)

She came in for the annual exam and the patient had already decided that she wanted the IUD. SO the appointment was set up for the annual & Iud. Usually we charge a 99213-25 or 99214-25 with the insertion based on counseling time but can we still bill the office visit even though an annual was done?

Second question: If the Iud was discussed at a previous visit and the patient was brought back to the office at a later date to have the insertion can we still bill the office visit? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## imjsanderson (Jun 2, 2009)

I would bill the preventative and IUD insertion with no office visit, especially if it had been decided at aprevious date of service to insert the IUD.


----------



## kumeena (Jun 13, 2009)

SHERRYDUDLEY said:


> She came in for the annual exam and the patient had already decided that she wanted the IUD. SO the appointment was set up for the annual & Iud. Usually we charge a 99213-25 or 99214-25 with the insertion based on counseling time but can we still bill the office visit even though an annual was done?
> 
> Second question: If the Iud was discussed at a previous visit and the patient was brought back to the office at a later date to have the insertion can we still bill the office visit?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



 first question: Yes we do bill annual and clinic visit along with modifier 25 
 Second question: No we don't bill office visit .We bill only isnertion (58300)Usually the patient comes when she gets period .That time there is no GYN exam involved


----------

